# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Tìm hiểu về trà Nhật Bản

## yeuhanoi

*Trà và thói quen thưởng trà vốn được xem là nét đẹp điển hình trong văn hóa ẩm thực Nhật xưa và nay. Hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu những loại trà trong thế giới trà của người Nhật Bản.*


*1. Trà xanh Nhật Bản – Sencha*

Sencha là trà xanh Nhật Bản được hấp ngay sau khi hái (trong trạng thái lá trà vẫn còn tươi) để ngăn chặn quá trình lên men vốn diễn tiến ngay sau khi hái trà xuống. Bằng cách làm như vậy trà xanh sẽ giữ được lâu. Tùy thời gian hấp mà độ tươi của trà thay đổi, thời gian hấp càng lâu thì độ tươi càng giảm và kèm theo đó là màu trà càng chuyển sang màu xanh lục.

Các cấp độ hấp trà (theo thứ tự thời gian từ ít đến nhiều) của sencha:

Asa-mushi (hấp sơ) – Chu-mushi (hấp vừa) – Fuka-mushi (hấp sâu) – Toku-mushi (hấp lâu) – Goku-mushi (hấp 2 lần)


*2. Trà gạo rang Nhật Bản – Genmai-cha
*
Genmai-cha là sencha trộn thêm gạo rang (là gạo chưa bóc vỏ lụa, tức là “genmai”). Đặc điểm của genmai-cha là do thành phần gạo rang lớn (thường khoảng một nửa) nên nhạt và ít caffein hơn sencha, dễ uống đối với người già và trẻ em. Ngoài ra, gạo rang đem lại hương thơm đặc trưng cho genmai-cha.

Genmai trong tiếng Nhật có nghĩa là “gạo lứt”, tức là hạt gạo chỉ xát vỏ trấu mà chưa xát vỏ cám.

_Genmai-cha_

_Genmai-cha trộn matcha_

*3. Trà sao Nhật Bản – Hoji-cha*

Hoji-cha là trà (như sencha, bancha, kukicha) được sao ở nhiệt độ cao (trên 200 độ C) cho đến khi có màu nâu và hương thơm ngào ngạt. Trà được đưa vào ở máy sao với nhiệt độ trên 200 độ C cho đến khi có hương thơm và sau đó được làm lạnh ngay. Chất caffein trong trà sẽ bị bốc hơi ở nhiệt độ cao nên cũng giống như genmai-cha, hoji-cha là trà nhạt, dễ uống và ngoài ra còn có hương thơm đặc trưng.

_Hoji trong tiếng Nhật có nghĩa là “sao ở nhiệt độ cao”._

_Hoji-cha làm từ kuki-cha (trà cành)_

*4. Trà cành – Kuki-cha*

Trà cành là trà được làm từ cành của các chồi non. Đặc điểm của kuki-cha là có mùi hương nhẹ đặc biệt và vị ngọt. “Kuki” trong tiếng Nhật nghĩa là “thân” hay “cành”.

_Kuki-cha sản xuất tại Shizuoka_

*5. Trà búp – Mecha*


Mecha là trà búp non chọn trong quá trình chế biến các loại trà cao cấp nên có vị ngọt và vị đậm.

*
 6. Trà cuốn Nhật Bản – Tama-ryokucha*

Là loại trà mà không có công đoạn chuốt thẳng mà chỉ cho vào lò sấy quay và sấy khô bằng gió nhiệt nên không thẳng mà cuốn tròn.

_Trà cuốn thường ít vị chát và khá dịu._

----------


## iphone

kì công quá,

----------

